# Multiple versions of the same person in a single picture?



## RMThompson (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey guys. I've done something similar before, but I am looking for perhaps a way to combine images in CS that use the entire image, to create believable looking multiple exposure looks.

Ive done them where I combined different parts, but I want to do something like this:

http://modelmayhm-3.vo.llnwd.net/d1/photos/080818/18/48a9fd886c9f5.jpg

and do it succesfully. All my attempts to have people overlap like that have been failures.

Any ideas?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2008)

The only way I can think to do it, would be to put all the exposures onto one canvas and layer them.  You could either cut them out or use layer masks.  The key to making it look good will be the accuracy of your cutouts or masks and maybe adding shadows where they should be etc.

In this case, I think the shallow DOF helps because the edges don't have to be as sharp for things that are OOF.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 27, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> The only way I can think to do it, would be to put all the exposures onto one canvas and layer them. You could either cut them out or use layer masks. The key to making it look good will be the accuracy of your cutouts or masks and maybe adding shadows where they should be etc.
> 
> In this case, I think the shallow DOF helps because the edges don't have to be as sharp for things that are OOF.


 
Oh so enter each picture as a new layer, and then using a layer mask color over the area that you want in the new picture?


----------



## Big Mike (Aug 27, 2008)

That's probably how I would do it.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks. I did a test shoot with my desk to combine the same pencil three times. While I couldnt master them being on TOP of each other, I got the basics:


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Aug 27, 2008)

You could use a green/blue screen and use photoshop to easily get rid of the background, then you have a figure of a person...do that for each position, then bring them all into the same image...just an idea


----------



## Garbz (Aug 28, 2008)

When painting the black / white layer masks using a paintbrush set the brush sharpness to 0. I can see distinctly where your brush stopped on that pencil in the foreground. Either that or apply a gaussian blur to the layer mask.

Btw nice EVE figurine. I'm jealous.


----------



## RMThompson (Aug 28, 2008)

Garbz said:


> When painting the black / white layer masks using a paintbrush set the brush sharpness to 0. I can see distinctly where your brush stopped on that pencil in the foreground. Either that or apply a gaussian blur to the layer mask.
> 
> Btw nice EVE figurine. I'm jealous.


 
Ok Ill remember that. I believe the reason was is because I moved the camera SLIGHTLY between shots, but Ill try the sharpness.

I am planning on doing this shot with a model this weekend, having her in three locations in one picture. Wish me luck!


----------



## pink_fairy80 (Aug 28, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of that technique, if it has one??


----------



## pink_fairy80 (Aug 29, 2008)

Never mind, found its Multiplicity.


----------



## bikefreax (Aug 29, 2008)

Like this?


----------

